# My Monitor only has Audio IN



## rudewolf89 (Dec 30, 2009)

How Do I get sound from my monitor to speakers from an audio input?

Im looking for solutions that are low cost, thanks.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

I assume this is computer since you said monitor. Use the audio out on the PC.

BG


----------



## rudewolf89 (Dec 30, 2009)

The problem is that there is NO audio out. 

I heard that you could however use a couple of cables to make sound come from a audio IN. I just don't know witch cables.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The computer has audio out.

Really no way of help with make and model number of the monitor to start with.

BG


----------

